# VIC: Cleeland Bight / Powlett River 30 & 31-Mar-2010



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

What an interesting couple of days you had!
Beautiful area down there - that great photography shows it up well!!


----------



## Chunqx (Feb 15, 2006)

Mingle, if you figure Bass River out, gimme a buzz and some tips will you? I went there once with hopes of EPs (ok so maybe the barometer wasn't ideal the day I went), pedalled a good distance to within sight of the Bass Highway and one stretch looks very much like the next for kilometres! No partially submerged snags, no standout features that one would look for as a tell-tale sign in unfamiliar waters. No doubt there would be fish there but finding them there would be the hardest part of it.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Not a lot of fish but you had an interesting time, always good to explore some new water, cheers, Dave.


----------

